# Considering Tarragona



## Maurice Shortt (Sep 8, 2013)

Olla. I am considering moving to Tarragona. I am semi-retired but will be fully retired when I move. I like Tarragona very much, but need info on visas, health insurance, long-term rentals, etc.

I have also been reseraching Livorno, Italy, but sadly, that might be out of the realm of possibility.

Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance

Mauricio


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Maurice Shortt said:


> Olla. I am considering moving to Tarragona. I am semi-retired but will be fully retired when I move. I like Tarragona very much, but need info on visas, health insurance, long-term rentals, etc.
> 
> I have also been reseraching Livorno, Italy, but sadly, that might be out of the realm of possibility.
> 
> ...


:welcome: to 'Spain'

I think you'll have much the same issues getting a resident/retirement visa for Spain, as for Italy - though it CAN be done

the only definitive info about visas will come from the Spanish consulate near you - things change frequently & only they will have up to date info

however, if you take a look at our _*FAQs & useful info*_ thread above, there's a section on visas for non-EU citizens with links to discussions & consulates


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm in barcelona right now... the other side of barcelona (costa brava) is much better than then the west side. I would much rather live over there.

Also Catalan people are not friendly at all and close-minded. In my opinion especially in these smaller cities (like Tarragona) it will be VERY hard to meet people that are not expats from somewhere. The south of Spain is much, much better as far as people are concerned.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

yosheryosh said:


> I'm in barcelona right now... the other side of barcelona (costa brava) is much better than then the west side. I would much rather live over there.
> 
> Also Catalan people are not friendly at all and close-minded. In my opinion especially in these smaller cities (like Tarragona) it will be VERY hard to meet people that are not expats from somewhere. The south of Spain is much, much better as far as people are concerned.


This thread is pretty old, but I was wondering how long have you been living in Barcelona?


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

yosheryosh said:


> I'm in barcelona right now... the other side of barcelona (costa brava) is much better than then the west side. I would much rather live over there.
> 
> Also Catalan people are not friendly at all and close-minded. In my opinion especially in these smaller cities (like Tarragona) it will be VERY hard to meet people that are not expats from somewhere. The south of Spain is much, much better as far as people are concerned.


¿?Maybe the hundreds or thousands of british people and american WHO ARE LIVING HERE are wrong.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

yosheryosh said:


> I'm in barcelona right now... the other side of barcelona (costa brava) is much better than then the west side. I would much rather live over there.
> 
> Also Catalan people are not friendly at all and close-minded. In my opinion especially in these smaller cities (like Tarragona) it will be VERY hard to meet people that are not expats from somewhere. The south of Spain is much, much better as far as people are concerned.


What a load of rubbish ive lived here 11 years and have plenty of catalan and spanish friends i love Tarragona and Reus and its as good a place to live as any where in spain yes there is some anti but for the most part the catalans are welcoming like most spanish but they are very proud of their roots i stopped posting because of idiots thats either dont know what they are commenting on and when they do comment they come out with Its very hard to meet people 
Why not do a school run , chat in a bar , enjoy fiestas which are many
Perhaps you should step back and take a look at yourself 
You might realise that its actually you thats hard to get on with and thats the impression your giving to potential friends ( JUST A THOUGHT)


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree with Tony wholeheartedly. It´s easy to crucify the others for your own bad experience. I have lived in Barcelona for ten years, and have never encountered the attitude described. I also have traveled extensively in Catalunya, and have never felt discriminated for being an outsider.
Although I have family in Andalucía, I would never want to live there. Only a personal preference, not a criticism.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I lived and worked in the USA for a while and overall found American people to be warm and welcoming but my word there were some who were...not nice at all, isolationist in outlook, very little overseas travel, little or no knowledge of the rest of the planet in terms of food or culture, bigoted, racist et al.

You will find miserable ******s wherever you travel and the secret is to just ignore them and get on with the majority; life is too short to let the negative types overtake the positive types in any aspect of life.


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> I lived and worked in the USA for a while and overall found American people to be warm and welcoming but my word there were some who were...not nice at all, isolationist in outlook, very little overseas travel, little or no knowledge of the rest of the planet in terms of food or culture, bigoted, racist et al.
> 
> You will find miserable ******s wherever you travel and the secret is to just ignore them and get on with the majority; life is too short to let the negative types overtake the positive types in any aspect of life.


Bob
What a wonderful Attitude on life, Sir I salute You. :clap2:


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

yosheryosh said:


> Also Catalan people are not friendly at all and close-minded. In my opinion especially in these smaller cities (like Tarragona) it will be VERY hard to meet people that are not expats from somewhere. The south of Spain is much, much better as far as people are concerned.


As much as british people are drunk through all day and american people carry guns to bed and are morbid obese. Stereotypes ain't cool. :nod:


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

LOL hot topic.

I would say 80% of my international friends here agree with me. Catalans are not friendly/open.

I have lived and traveled in south america, and the carribean (expat for over 10 years). Overall latin people are much friendlier (brazilians, argentinians, puerto ricans, dominicans are my experience). I have EASILY made friends and found things to do in these other places when I lived there- even ones who come to visit me and keep in touch with years and years later. I can count on two hands the number of Catalans (here 3.5 years). And I am an outgoing person, like to chat and meet people. My experience. 

Again, most of the people I have met who come here to live agree with me. Vacationers LOVE it here. Catalonia is a nice place to visit, but not to live. If you want to make friends easily, don't move to Catalonia.

Go to the south of Spain or Madrid. Andalusia, Murcia, Madrid....


----------

